# Surrogate in The Republic of Ireland



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to ask Natalie Gamble and everyone for experience and advice please.

If we are a uk couple residing in the UK and our surrogate mother is resident in Northern Ireland, do we apply for a parental order in the normal way as NI is obviously still in the UK? 

Do we apply for the parental order to our local court or her local court in NI?

Would the parental order reporter have to go over to NI to see her for her home visit or would she be expected to come over to England to where we live to meet to the parental order reporter?

x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I would apply in England (your local court) as you are the applicants and will primarily dealing with the process.  Strategically, I expect you'll get a better reception here too as the English court will (I suspect) have much more experience of dealing with parental order applications than the court in Northern Ireland.  
You'll have to speak to the parental order reporter once appointed as to how they want to meet your surrogate, but generally speaking it's not a problem for them to travel all over the place and they like to see surrogates at home.  I suspect she'll be quite happy to travel over to Northern Ireland.  There is usually only one visit and it will be set up in advance.
Good luck with your application.

Natalie


----------

